# Coaster hub oil



## Ernbar (Jul 17, 2021)

What are you guys using, W30 or W40  motor oil for the fill hole in the hubs? I think the 40w would be a tad thicker and stick better to the internals.


----------



## ian (Jul 17, 2021)

Ernbar said:


> What are you guys using, 30w or 40w motor oil for the fill hole in the hubs? I think the 40w would be a tad thicker and stick better to the internals.



I use Tri- flow from my LBS.


----------



## bloo (Jul 17, 2021)

Depends on the hub I guess? I'm using 0w16 synthetic motor oil in New Departures and like it. It spins good. The thicker the lube is the more the discs drag. I grease the bearings, though they get full of oil pretty quick too. When I was a kid I used Marvel Mystery Oil in the one I rode every day. I had to service it a lot, but it spun good. I'm not sure what to use in other brands without looking it up.


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 17, 2021)

I’ve been using W30 automotive oil on my Perry, ND and SA hubs and wanted to see what other lubricants are being used on these.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 19, 2021)

I used 3 in 1 oil last time.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 19, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I used 3 in 1 oil last time.
> 
> View attachment 1448881




Better hurry and syphon that crap out!  🤣


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 19, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Better hurry and syphon that crap out!  🤣



If they did not want 3 in 1 oil inside these things why does the spout on the can fit perfect in the oil hole in the hub?1


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 19, 2021)

49auto

From what I have read in multiple threads in different forums, 3 on 1 eventually gums up inside the hub.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jul 19, 2021)

Ernbar said:


> 49auto
> 
> From what I have read in multiple threads in different forums, 3 on 1 eventually gums up inside the hub.



I think pretty much anything will eventually gum up if it sits long enough.  For New Departure,  I use the grease from Park Tools on the bearings, and 3-in-1 on the disc's.  Maybe if it gets too hot from braking, it shortens the life of the oil?  NOS factory disc sets came packed in graphite.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 19, 2021)

Dave Stromberger said:


> I think pretty much anything will eventually gum up if it sits long enough.  For New Departure,  I use the grease from Park Tools on the bearings, and 3-in-1 on the disc's.  Maybe if it gets too hot from braking, it shortens the life of the oil?  NOS factory disc sets came packed in graphite.




Which 3 n 1, the mineral oil or the 20W motor oil?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 19, 2021)

I'd ask @tripple3 what he uses because I think he puts more miles on these hubs than anyone I know V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 20, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I'd ask @tripple3 what he uses because I think he puts more miles on these hubs than anyone I know V/r Shawn



Wow Shawn, thank you. V/r Sparky😊
Spout oil can with 30w automotive oil.
I don't do it very often either.
I don't use the brakes very often either though;
very flat where i typically ride.🥰





There's more than 1 bike waiting, for me to do maintenance/service/part replacement.😔


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 20, 2021)

No no no with the 3 and 1 mineral with the red label. You might as well put olive oil in there.


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 20, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> No no no with the 3 and 1 mineral with the red label. You might as well put olive oil in there.




The blue can says w20 motor oil so that one looks to be ok but the red can is mineral based I believe.


----------



## srfndoc (Jul 20, 2021)

30W with a plastic syringe.


----------



## Coot (Jul 24, 2021)

For what it's worth, I usually grease all New Departure parts when rebuilding (even the discs). I like Phil Wood green grease. that seems to keep a hub going for a while without getting gummy. If I ever add oil I use Mobil1 30w synthetic. Mobil1 seems to work quite well on Sturmey-Archer hubs, as well.


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 25, 2021)

I rebuilt my New Departure Model D with Lucas Red ‘n Tacky on the bearings and the disks.  The New Departure manual says to use “hypoid gear oil” in the oil port.  So it’s probably good to use any gear lube/heavyweight oil.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 26, 2021)

I got a bottle of this stuff from my fave bike shop a few years ago to use inside hubs. Works great!! Plus it has a long tube to reach hub oiler ports. 😉


----------



## HBSyncro (Oct 30, 2021)

I used TSI 321 Synthetic lube for the discs because I already had it on my bench and I read somewhere the lighter the better for the disc stack.  Works great!


----------



## J-wagon (Oct 30, 2021)

I'm about to rebuild my ND it has oil port. I'm confused, I've heard grease bearings but not anything else inside hub, assemble and add oil via port to oil discs. Others say grease everything hubs and discs and also add oil. What should I do, or does it even matter?


----------



## Ernbar (Oct 30, 2021)

J-wagon said:


> I'm about to rebuild my ND it has oil port. I'm confused, I've heard grease bearings but not anything else inside hub, assemble and add oil via port to oil discs. Others say grease everything hubs and discs and also add oil. What should I do, or does it even matter?




I’ve rebuilt/cleaned 3 ND hubs and they perform like new, no noises and positive breaking. 
There are several tuts on YouTube that you can follow and it’s very easy. Take it apart and note how the parts go back, clean things and remove any caked up dry crusted grease. Grease the bearings and add a few drops of 30w oil as you reassemble the discs witch keeps them together as they are being stacked. Reassemble and make sure nothing is binding. Add a few drops of 30w oil in the port and spin the rear tire to distribute the oil and it’s done. 

 If you add grease to the discs I noticed it created some drag and the wheel won’t spin as freely as with oil. I noticed it when I did my first hub and greased everything. I felt drag as I spun the wheel so I took it apart and wiped off the grease from the discs and used 30w oil instead and the dragging was gone.


----------



## J-wagon (Oct 30, 2021)

I see! So seems oil vs grease disc is about performance like drag coefficient. Also good to know need only few drops in Port vs filling it up like gas tank


----------



## ian (Oct 30, 2021)

Yeppers.  Light oil on the discs, grease the bearings and you should be good to go. It will only go together one way.


----------

